# Wife prayed a deer into the freezer.



## SemperFiDawg (Oct 27, 2013)

A little background first.  Last year our family put up 8 deer.  We have a large family and also have foster children.  We were down to almost no deer left in the freezer and had picked up two more children a week ago.   My wife has been sending me hunting every chance because we know we are going to need even more deer than last year to carry our larger family through the year.  I got in the stand this evening and killed a nice size buck, but only a 3 pointer.  After he fell I picked up my phone to text my wife and I see I have a text from her reading "have been praying for you to kill a deer since you left."  I texted back " prayer works.  I just killed a buck".   I know this may sound trivial and some may pass this off as just coincidence.  I don't.  I believe God heard her prayer and answered it.  We humbly give him thanks for looking after us and always providing.  Ain't it wonderful to be loved by such an awesome God!!!


----------



## panfried0419 (Oct 27, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 28, 2013)

Good Deal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

God can take care of the little things too.


----------



## georgia357 (Oct 28, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## carver (Oct 28, 2013)

My prayers are with you also.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Oct 28, 2013)

Paymaster said:


> Good Deal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> God can take care of the little things too.



That is the purtiest avatar I have ever seen.  What is it and what is the recipe?


----------



## carver (Oct 29, 2013)

Check out Paymasters post on the "Paymasters Outdoor Café" forum


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Oct 29, 2013)

Will do.  Thanks


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 30, 2013)

SemperFiDawg said:


> That is the purtiest avatar I have ever seen.  What is it and what is the recipe?



Thanks Brother. They are called Fatties. They are breakfast sausage rolled up with cheese inside, wrapped with bacon and cooked on a smoker. Just a great snack food. When they are completely cooled down, slice and eat with crackers.


----------



## speedcop (Nov 5, 2013)

Ptl!


----------



## sniper22 (Nov 7, 2013)

When I was 3 my parents started keeping foster children,  as time passed we became an emergency shelter and I never knew what I'd find sleeping in my bedroom floor. They continued to do this for 26 year.  It takes a special family to take children in their home not knowing anything about em. We had infants who died (after they were moved from or house) that broke our hearts but we as a family never looked back.  On average,  there were 11+ children in the house at any given time so, I understand the importance in what yall are doing.  Keep up the good work and God bless you all. 
Prayers lifted.


----------



## 04ctd (Jan 9, 2014)

_"that story just made my day"_

it's one thing to give God the glory when Cancer goes missing, or bodies are miracle healed, we often acknowledge God in those awesome life-changing moments, and shout His name and give testimonies

sometimes, however, we forget to give Him the glory when He answers our mundane every day needs...like... FOOD!

i love how Isreal always shows that the smallest things...show His power the most.  

You respect a God who can do HUGE miracles for others....but you LOVE a God who does small miracles for your family.


----------



## Lanier cty hunter (Jan 11, 2014)

Ive often said a prayer when the hunting was getting tough,only to question myself and say really man how can you be so petty.guess its not petty at all.congrats on the kill and thanks for lookin out for those yougin's.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 11, 2014)

I pray on most every hunt. Especially to keep us safe. But also to help put meat in the freezer. God blessed us this year with 5 deer. Should last till fall. Also say a little prayer for a trophy buck. He's pickin the right time for that one I guess. God bless


----------

